# Grafiktabletts - noch großer, noch besser, noch schneller ?



## essence (4. Dezember 2003)

So, da ich hier schon schön ein paar Referenzen zu Grafiktabletts gefunden habe,möchte ich mich erstmal bei allen bedanken, die hier so fleißig reinschreiben. Aber da der letzte Thread zum Thema Grafiktabletts schon einen Monat her ist,wollte ich mich mal umhören, ob es denn schon neue, bessere gibt, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?
Ich bitte um Meinungen von Leuten die erfahrungen mit Grafiktabletts im zusammenhang mit zum Beispiel Photoshop haben... naja Erfahrungen mit GRafiktabletts reichen schon 

vielen dank im Vorraus, mit digitalen Grüßen


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. Dezember 2003)

Hier zu Hause hab ich ein billiges Tablett von Mediax, im Geschäft eines von Wacom. Der Unterschied ist enorm.

- Im Stift vom Billigpad ist eine Batterie, das macht ihn schwerer und die Arbeit unangenehmer.
- Ich kann in der Software von Mediax zwar die Druckempfindlichkeit einstellen, das Ergebnis ist aber meist Glückssache.
- Der Stift ist bei Wacom sehr gut geformt und liegt dementsprechend in der Hand
- Die Tasten an dem Mediax-Stift waren sehr schnell klapprig und arbeiten nur noch unzuverlässig.

Ich würde dir bei vorhandenem Kleingeld klar zu einem Pad von Wacom raten.


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo essence,

ich arbeite jetzt schon fast 3 Jahre mit einem Wacom Grafiktablett und meiner
Meinung nach ist es nach wie vor das "non plus ultra". Schau Dich am besten
mal bei http://www.wacom.de um und informiere Dich in aller Ruhe über die dar
gebotenen Tabletts.

und keine Sorge, nicht immer sind die teuersten auch die besten 

in diesem sinne viel spaß bei der Entscheidung.

N.S.: Bei dieser Gelegenheit solltest Du dann aber auch mal bei
dem Hersteller von Painter vorbeischaun, denn Painter gehört zu
einem Wacom wie das Brot zum Wein.


----------



## flip (5. Dezember 2003)

hm
Dann will ich da auch mal was fragen.
@mythos
Ich hab mir mal nen "billiges" Tablett gekauft, um das ganze mal anzutesten ( ist schon ne Weile her. Die Frage ist nur, wie man versteht mit dem neuen Medium umzugehen? Mir fehlt irgendwie der Bezug zum Papier. ( Ich kann zum Bleistift auch nicht mit jedem Stift malen  )
Gibts da Tips oder Tricks, wie man sich an das Tablett gewöhnen kann ?
 schon mal 
flip


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

viele (auch ich) hatten am Anfang deutliche Probleme damit, dass man auf dem
Tablett auf dem Schreibtisch rumkritzelt und das Gekritzelte auf dem Bildschirm
sieht und nicht direkt "unter" dem Stift, wo man ja normalerweise auf einem
Papier sehen würde, was man verbrochen hat.

Ich finde, da hilft der Ink Pen von Wacom enorm, sofern man sich ein Intuos2
leisten kann und will. Der Ink Pen ist nämlich ein Kugelschreiber, der gleichzeitig
als Grafiktablett-Stift funktioniert. Damit kannst du also einen Zettel Papier auf
dein Tablett legen und sozusagen ganz normal zeichnen.

Ja, klar. Es ist kein Bleistift mit all seinen Möglichkeiten bzgl. Zeichendruck.
Aber ich denke es ist ein sehr guter Zwischenschritt auf dem Weg zur reinen
Tablettzeichnerei.

Ich selbst mache mit Airbrush gar nichts, deshalb würde ich mit bereits etwas
Erfahrung mit Zeichentabletts zu dem Standardstift und dem "Stroke Pen" raten.
Beide sind ganz hervorragende Pens und ergänzen sich SUPER.

Ich weiß, dass ich (mal wieder) nur von Wacom schreibe, aber ich bin seit vielen
Jahren zu 100% von der Qualität dieser Tabletts überzeugt und wirklich begeistert.
Ich wurde bisher nicht ein einziges Mal enttäuscht, wenn ich mir ein neues gekauft
habe.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

der liebe lightbox hat natürlich vergessen, das er ganz nebenbei als
Komplementär und stiller Teilhaber bei der Firma Wacom fungiert ;p


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Dezember 2003)

Verehrtester Mythos,

hiermit müssen wir Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass Ihre 20%ige Provision
ab sofort gestrichen ist.


----------



## Matthias_I (8. Dezember 2003)

Wacom ist eine sehr gute Wahl.
Ich nutze ein A4 oversize USB an einem DELL Rechner und vermissen die Maus gar nicht.

Matthias

Leider sind die Dinger sehr teuer (5oo Euro), mal bei ebay schauen, mit etwas Glück .... MEINS !


----------



## essence (8. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Meine entscheidung wird mir dann wohl etwas leichter fallen ;-)


----------



## essence (8. Dezember 2003)

mir ist beim durchgucken aufgefallen das das Intuos 2 ja wirklich sämtliche Vorstellungen von Preisverhältnissen sprengt. Könnt ihr vielleicht noch ein anderes, Günstigeres empfehlen ? ( speziell lgihbox, weil du scheinst wirklich viel Ahnung zu haben ,-)


----------



## da_Dj (8. Dezember 2003)

Graphire, dürfte für den Einstieg reichen, da kriegst 'n A6 schon ab 80€, ich denke, dass werde ich mir zu Weihnachten leisten [wobei das dann wohl eher 'n A5 oder A4 wird] =)


----------



## subzero (8. Dezember 2003)

Also ich werde mir ein Wacom Valito kaufen!
Ich finds einfach nur klasse, da ich es mal eine Woche testen durfte!

Kann nur sagen es ist toll. 
Achso ja, es ist auch eines der jenigen welches man sich auch asl ganz ganz ganz armer Schüler (wie ich - chronischpleite ~ mist alles versoffn) leisten kann


----------



## essence (8. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Antowrten.

@ Subzero :
Wie kommst du dazu ein Grafiktablett zu testen ?
Kann ich das auch irgendwo, oder war es durch "Conenctions" ?


----------



## zenga (8. Dezember 2003)

Im Wacom-online-shop gibts auch gebrauchte Pads (Graphire und Intuos, A6-A3)>

http://www.wacom-shop.com/

zenga


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Dezember 2003)

Wer weiß, was bzw. wer da schon alles dran war ?
Also wenn es um Technik geht kaufe ich nur neu. Und zu Weihnachten gibt es wahrscheinlich mit der Graphire3 Studio XL ein neues Familienmitglied


----------

